# Afew to share



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Bayou Vista
Sunrise at Horseshoe Lake
Blackbellie whistler Duck
Female Summer Tanager
Red Eye Viero


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Great post, Fred! Bayou Vista has great opportunities for color HDR shots I found out!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

That first pic is REALLY great...LOVE IT!! Great capture!


----------



## Dozer (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice pixels! b


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks folks, Sandy there are some other spots over there Ive been think of. Just have not had the time or the right sky to check them out.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

thx for sharing


----------

